# Eve Castigador



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (17/6/18)

Evening to all, i wanted to know how i would go about authenticating a castigador mod, pictures are added bellow. Any help would be awesome


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/6/18)

Hi @SSSSMARCUSSSSS I've never heard of this Mod ?
Who is the Manufacturer because I see on the box a Lemanga sticker and I know Lemanga used to be a manufacturer of clones (they are no longer around) .


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/18)

Good spot @Clouds4Days! Clone Alert!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (17/6/18)

Thanks for all the help guys. dodged a huge bullet there 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

Yep @Clouds4Days is right @SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
*
Lemaga *(not Lemanga) manufactured many clones of other devices.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (18/6/18)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> Evening to all, i wanted to know how i would go about authenticating a castigador mod, pictures are added bellow. Any help would be awesome


Seen this mod doing the rounds on WhatsApp groups. It's a clone for sure. There's probably not even an authentic one. It's probably just a chinese mech which was produced to a certain number. I've seen the styled by version on couple of sites as one member asked me to verify couple of weeks back.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (18/6/18)

there are 1000 authentivs and they retail for about 200USD but this one is a clone


Ahmed Kara said:


> Seen this mod doing the rounds on WhatsApp groups. It's a clone for sure. There's probably not even an authentic one. It's probably just a chinese mech which was produced to a certain number. I've seen the styled by version on couple of sites as one member asked me to verify couple of weeks back.



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Halfdaft (18/6/18)

If it was made by Lemaga then not only is it a clone but an old clone at that.


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/18)

Silver said:


> Yep @Clouds4Days is right @SSSSMARCUSSSSS
> *
> Lemaga *(not Lemanga) manufactured many clones of other devices.



Apologies you correct @Silver it's Lemaga.
I had one of their clones once, a gift that @shaunnadan once piffed to me when I first started vaping.
Was my first RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (18/6/18)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> there are 1000 authentivs and they retail for about 200USD but this one is a clone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


My bad bro, I have never heard of that mod in my life lol  hence I thought it could be a chinese make and not a clone


----------

